# Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake



## American_Jihad

Great story...
*Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
Tampa, FL

By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016







TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.

Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.


Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch

“Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”

...

The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.

Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, I love dogs.  They are so loyal and awesome.  Hope he heals up soon and is as good as new.


----------



## The Great Goose

Dogs have evolved to be our best friends.


----------



## Asclepias

American_Jihad said:


> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake


Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.


----------



## S.J.

Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
Click to expand...



There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
Click to expand...

Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
Click to expand...




Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
> We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.
Click to expand...

I dont make it about race. The racists do. All you need to do is check the author of the threads history to make sense of my comment.  This author is a feral racist of the worst kind. If you think thats ok then be my guest but it wont stop me from doing what I do.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
> We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont make it about race. The racists do. All you need to do is check the author of the threads history to make sense of my comment.  This author is a feral racist of the worst kind. If you think thats ok then be my guest but it wont stop me from doing what I do.
Click to expand...



If you didn't do it in every thread, I might bother doing that.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
> We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont make it about race. The racists do. All you need to do is check the author of the threads history to make sense of my comment.  This author is a feral racist of the worst kind. If you think thats ok then be my guest but it wont stop me from doing what I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't do it in every thread, I might bother doing that.
Click to expand...

I dont do it in every thread unless like I said a racist is there or someone makes a racist comment.


----------



## Unkotare

S.J. said:


> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?



Think it over again.


----------



## Kat

Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh


Asclepias


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh
> 
> 
> Asclepias


I suggested you look at the author of the OP not the OP. He is a feral racist cave chimp.


----------



## HUGGY

S.J. said:


> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?



I'm sure the family always had the option to put the mutt down for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you look at the author of the OP not the OP. He is a feral racist cave chimp.
Click to expand...



I am sorry. I just do not think that way. Yes, I see racism, from all people, but not at every turn.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you look at the author of the OP not the OP. He is a feral racist cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I just do not think that way. Yes, I see racism, from all people, but not at every turn.
Click to expand...

Thats ok that you dont think that way. i for one see certain people are racist and i take every opportunity to call them on it.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you look at the author of the OP not the OP. He is a feral racist cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I just do not think that way. Yes, I see racism, from all people, but not at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok that you dont think that way. i for one see certain people are racist and i take every opportunity to call them on it.
Click to expand...



Fair enough. I like ya anyhow.


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute. I just looked at the OP. I must be blind because I do not see anything about race, or about what the dog descended from. YOU did all that. Does that make you racist??? smh
> 
> 
> Asclepias
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested you look at the author of the OP not the OP. He is a feral racist cave chimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I just do not think that way. Yes, I see racism, from all people, but not at every turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats ok that you dont think that way. i for one see certain people are racist and i take every opportunity to call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I like ya anyhow.
Click to expand...

Aww Shucks


----------



## S.J.

HUGGY said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the family always had the option to put the mutt down for a couple hundred bucks.
Click to expand...

Is that what you would do?


----------



## HUGGY

S.J. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the family always had the option to put the mutt down for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you would do?
Click to expand...


No.  I lost my favorite dog "Dre" to cancer last summer.  I spent an unbelievable amount trying to save him.







Dre is the one on the right.  

I've still got Angel and a new pup Pit Bull Lucky Jim.

I would rather spend money to save a good dog than save most people I know.


----------



## S.J.

HUGGY said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the family always had the option to put the mutt down for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I lost my favorite dog "Dre" to cancer last summer.  I spent an unbelievable amount trying to save him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dre is the one on the right.
> 
> I've still got Angel and a new pup Pit Bull Lucky Jim.
> 
> I would rather spend money to save a good dog than save most people I know.
Click to expand...

Money doesn't mean as much when a loved one's life is at stake, does it?


----------



## The Great Goose

S.J. said:


> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?


You  misplelled vegetarian


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
Click to expand...


Typical for Ass Lips.  You should really read some of his disgusting posts and how he talks about white women.  Definitely a racist.


----------



## HUGGY

S.J. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story, great dog, great mom, lousy money grubbing veterinarian.  You would think they could knock a little off that $10,000 bill, but NOOOO, they want their money! Everyone who donated money to this family deserves kudos.  The vet?  He deserves a smack upside the head for his greed.  I hate those fuckers.  Whatever happened to compassion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the family always had the option to put the mutt down for a couple hundred bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that what you would do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I lost my favorite dog "Dre" to cancer last summer.  I spent an unbelievable amount trying to save him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dre is the one on the right.
> 
> I've still got Angel and a new pup Pit Bull Lucky Jim.
> 
> I would rather spend money to save a good dog than save most people I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money doesn't mean as much when a loved one's life is at stake, does it?
Click to expand...


Access to it can mean a lot when a good friend's life is on the line.  Unfortunately money can't buy everything and some types of cancer don't care how much you can spend.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
Click to expand...




The concept of irony has spent the entirety of its existence waiting for you to come along and give it meaning.

Here you are bemoaning a non-existent racial angle.....and you're the first to offer one.

It borders on amusing.


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
Click to expand...

But there is angle, I knew a stupid coon would show up to start a riot...


----------



## Asclepias

American_Jihad said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is angle, I knew a stupid coon would show up to start a riot...
Click to expand...

Racoons dont start riots. Cave chimps like yourself have been known to start them though.


----------



## American_Jihad

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
> We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont make it about race. The racists do. All you need to do is check the author of the threads history to make sense of my comment.  This author is a feral racist of the worst kind. If you think thats ok then be my guest but it wont stop me from doing what I do.
Click to expand...

And then they can check you the sucker of black cock, next time wipe yo mouth clean before you talk to me, got it punk...


Asclepias said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is angle, I knew a stupid coon would show up to start a riot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racoons dont start riots. Cave chimps like yourself have been known to start them though.
Click to expand...

And all they have to do is listen to you to see the real racist is. I was going to slam ya good, but I'll catch you later when you show up in a more appropriate thread of mine. Boy I didn't fig anybody would start anything on a pet thread but I guess a n***** libtart just couldn't keep yo big lips shut...


----------



## Asclepias

American_Jihad said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you havent been following the author of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I go in a thread that you post in you have made it about race. Why?? Honest answer please. Is that all you think about?
> We have fun in the game room, so I know you do know different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont make it about race. The racists do. All you need to do is check the author of the threads history to make sense of my comment.  This author is a feral racist of the worst kind. If you think thats ok then be my guest but it wont stop me from doing what I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then they can check you the sucker of black cock, next time wipe yo mouth clean before you talk to me, got it punk...
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there is angle, I knew a stupid coon would show up to start a riot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racoons dont start riots. Cave chimps like yourself have been known to start them though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all they have to do is listen to you to see the real racist is. I was going to slam ya good, but I'll catch you later when you show up in a more appropriate thread of mine. Boy I didn't fig anybody would start anything on a pet thread but I guess a n***** libtart just couldn't keep yo big lips shut...
Click to expand...

Nope. Cave chimps like you are a dime a dozen. You was gonna? Gonna do what? Get deloused from the hair lice infesting you?


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical for Ass Lips.  You should really read some of his disgusting posts and how he talks about white women.  Definitely a racist.
Click to expand...




hmm How does he talk about white women??


----------



## Asclepias

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical for Ass Lips.  You should really read some of his disgusting posts and how he talks about white women.  Definitely a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm How does he talk about white women??
Click to expand...

I think Chris is mad because I told her I didnt like flat booty's or girls that looked like preteen boys.  She was upset that I prefer Black women with curves.


----------



## Kat

Asclepias said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical for Ass Lips.  You should really read some of his disgusting posts and how he talks about white women.  Definitely a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm How does he talk about white women??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Chris is mad because I told her I didnt like flat booty's or girls that looked like preteen boys.  She was upset that I prefer Black women with curves.
Click to expand...




I dunno. I find it hard to believe Chris would be mad over that. But, whatever.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess. The dog is descended from dogs used on Black people during the civil rights movement?  I cant think of a time I have seen a post from you without some cave chimp like racist angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again. Making it about race. Sheesh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical for Ass Lips.  You should really read some of his disgusting posts and how he talks about white women.  Definitely a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm How does he talk about white women??
Click to expand...


Meh, I'll let you figure it out for yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Alright, the question needs to be asked.  Was this a REAL dog or a "transcanine?"


----------



## skye

American_Jihad said:


> Great story...
> *Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake*
> The German shepherd, who suffered three bites from a rattlesnake while defending a 7-year-old girl, is on the mend.
> Tampa, FL
> 
> By Sherri Lonon (Patch Staff) -  May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAMPA, FL — The Tampa German shepherd who took three bites from a diamondback rattlesnake to protect his owner’s 7-year-old daughter last week is on the road to recovery, veterinary officials say.
> 
> Haus, 2, was in the DeLuca family’s Tampa backyard last week with Molly, 7, and her grandmother when the dog spotted a rattlesnake. Haus reportedly swung into action, jumping between the deadly snake the little girl.
> 
> 
> Haus was bitten three times by the snake, “but stood his ground,” Carrie O’Brion, spokeswoman for BluePearl Veterinary Partners told Patch
> 
> “Haus is doing really well,” O’Brion said Monday “He has been eating and walking, and his bloodwork is improving every day.”
> 
> ...
> 
> The potential cost of his care was estimated at more than $10,000 prompting the creation of a GoFundMe campaign. That campaign raised more than $52,000 in four days, prompting Donya DeLuca, Molly’s mother, to close the fundraiser and ask folks to donate instead to Heidi’s Legacy Rescue, the *organization the family adopted Haus from*.
> 
> Hero Dog Saved 7-Year-Old From Rattlesnake




Bless that dog!


----------

